# ADVICE



## NONO54 (Feb 22, 2009)

HI THERE LOOKING TO PURCHASE A 225 COUPE 2002 WITH 120000 MILES
WHAT SHOULD I LOOK FOR: 
TURBO?
ANY PROBLEM WITH THIS YEAR MODEL?
THANKS 
AB


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome  Just make sure that its had a new cambelt or two and regular servicing.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome make sure it has a full history it has had all its haldex oil/filter changes and the cam belt/water pump have been changed in the last 60k or 5 years www.ttoc.co.uk :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome 8)


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

as said, cambelt and servicing, also check suspension etc.


----------

